# anxiety attacks and stomach noises



## evesedusn

ive had ibs for the past four years and i have yet to find anything that works. ive changed my diet and im otherwise young and healthy. pretty much everything is normal for me except that i have serious anxiety about being someplace quiet. my stomach makes really loud noises because im nervous about being someplace quiet and that just gets me more nervous etc etc. clearly this is triggered by anxiety, and ive tried zelnorm, to no avail, and now zoloft which i guess is ok but nothing will end the noises. help!!! i feel so embarassed to go to class or work or take tests or even hang out with people.... does anyone else have a similar problem? it seems like everyone has multiple symptoms. im almost more confused because all i have is my stomach making noise... whats that about?!?!


----------



## Darrell Jones

Hi thereI have exactly the same problems as you.My stomach makes the most terrible noises when I`m in a quiet space. Its because I`m nervous of quiet spaces. Its taken over my life. I dread meetings, semonars etc. I don`t know what to do. I`m thinking of getting a job outside because it would be less embarrasing. I cant carry on with this for the next 20 years of my work life


----------



## bonniei

http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...2316;p=1#000000


----------



## Emmab2003

That's interesting Bonnie.And my IBS book said anything sugar free with certain chemicals in it can cause problems. I gave up low cal mints, and low cal syrup and my tummy noises have settled way down.


----------



## rosie-short

I have the exact same problem. I never had anxiety before I had IBS but I get so embarassed about the noises my stomach makes. I avoid situations that are quiet and meetings are torture. The only thing that helps a bit is calcium. I've been taking it with each meal and it seems to stop the gurgling noises.


----------



## evesedusn

darell and rosie i feel your pain!! there is so much i want to do but feel like i cant because of this problem! bonnie... im confused about your post... what exactely did the study say?


----------



## evesedusn

also sugar free stuff is bad?? that stinks! thats in a lot of food.... like what all is included in that? splenda and nutrisweeet and that sort of thing?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Eliz with gas/rumbling issues really the only sugar free things you need to be looking out for are the sugar alcohols (sorbitol, mannitol, anything ending in -itol)Fructose on it's own can be a problem. And yep High fructose corn syrup that they use instead of sugar (same calories just cheaper) and sugar substitutes are in a lot of processed foods. That is why sometimes it is best to eat whole foods from the outside of the grocery rather than boxed/prepared stuff from the middle. Usually it is healthier to eat that way for many other reasons.K.


----------



## ausername

this is the first time i've visited these boards, i am SO glad there is someone out there having the same problem.i know EXACTLY what you're going through. it sounds ridiculous, but i can't take being in a quiet classroom anymore because i become anxious that my stomach will start to make noises and then it does and i can't do -anything- about it.i never used to eat breakfast before school, but when i started 9th grade, i noticed that i would get hunger pangs early in the day. obviously to try to prevent this i started eating in the mornings--but then it got really bad. no matter how much i ate, my stomach would always make these obnoxious noises. not knowing what to do, i started to excessively and compulsively over-eat. it's now to the point where i am stuffing myself in the face with terrible foods, just so that i don't have to deal with my internal problems. and if i haven't had the right amount, i start to panic about what is going to happen.i feel dumb telling anyone about this, as it is sort of a silly situation. everyone has gas and stomach pains--but i feel like my anxiety over it is causing me to limit myself from the things that i want to do. i've created all of these alternate routes for myself, so that i can avoid this problem...i've thought about quitting school because i just can't concentrate on ANYTHING while i'm there, other than "is my stomach going to act up?" i don't know really what i'm trying to get at here by writing all this, but i guess i'm just wondering if i should be doing something that i'm not? i've never taken meds or anything (my mother doesn't really go for that) and i've tried eating healthier foods but it seems as though only the bad foods can take away the pain.


----------



## Guest

I have had IBS with diarrhea for 30 some odd years, never knew what was going on. Found a new GP Doctor 3 years ago who didnï¿½t make me feel like a idiot when I went to him with stomach problem. He knew about IBS. He said he was sure I had IBS. His advice was to try and stay away from the things you donï¿½t enjoy doing. You know the things that stress you. Just refuse to do them even if it upset a family member. He also advised me to watch what I eat and keep a record of the things that upset my stomach, then stay away from them the best you can. He gave me a perception for Hydroxyz HCL generic for Atarax. Itï¿½s anti anxiety pill. Not habit forming drug. That was Jan 23 2004, 60 tablets It works good for me in fact ,I still have 30 of them left. The big thing is his advice to just chill out and the fact he was so good about the problem caused me to rethink my life style. I worked hard at it and have been pretty much IBS free for a couple of years now. I made up my mind itï¿½s my choice to not let this thing run my life. Itï¿½s your choice also. Iï¿½m sure my problem was 95% stress the 5% was food. I still try to stay away from gasses and greasy foods, and soda pop. He had me try Bentyl to help the stomach spasms, it work for me about 5 months. I know how hard it is for everyone with IBS to not let it run your life. The worse you feel the more the pressure is on and you just know your going to get worse. I have found simple things like just going to the doctor can trigger ones stomach to act up. Mine flutters when I know Iï¿½m going to the doctor. I have found if I chew some gum or I like to suck on a couple of Wertherï¿½s or a Cream Saver on the way and in the waiting room. Tuesday the 15th I was at the doctors office and he asked what I was sucking on cause it smelled so good. I told him a Cream Saver (butter toffee and crï¿½me )Darn I ended up forking over a handful for him and the staff.Good Luck Jack G AKA DirtBikj


----------



## evesedusn

yea this is such a weird problem to deal with because on one hand you feel like you need to just get away from the stuff that is causing anxiety for you, but then on the other hand they are often things that you need to do if you want to function normally in society. i want to relax, but i just cant figure out how to. ive tried yoga and exercise and stuff like that. ive tried deep breathing and all sorts of stuff. i guess the best advice i can give to ausername is that you just have to determine what makes you feel that way. like for me its a quiet room and the only thing that makes the noises go away is etiher releasing gas or if i end up getting really innvolved in something. obviously option number one isnt going to work, but ive found that if you just get really into things that you are doing you tend to forget about the anxiety. thats not as good of a solution as something much simpler like medication but since this is a mind thing i guess you have to deal with your head rather than trying to take medicine for your stomach. high school was definately tough for me... it was really hard for me to get through it with all those noises cause everyone knows each other and its just bizarre, i felt like people were always like whoa whats that noise. but if people commented on it it was always just like oh you must be hungry so i guess in that sense its not all that bad if people just think your stomachs rumbling. just so you know getting to college makes things a lot easier. if you go to a big school sitting in large lecture halls is a lot easier than a small crowded classroom where you know everyone. in a lecture you can always leave and there aer so many people no one is paying attention to you. also if your stomach makes noises chances are the people sitting around you who heard it will never see you again cause the school is so big. also- and i think this is going to be the biggest help of all- i recently asked my professor about taking my tests somewhere other than the classroom, and they were totally ok wtih it. im going to be taking two tests this week that i have in a different room away from those people. i can only imagine how much easier it will be to concentrate on the test instead of my embarassment over some stomach noises! i never thought of askinng my teachers in high school about taking my tests outside of the classroom, but now i wish i had, it would have saved me a lot of worrying. maybe you could try this so at least during the times when the class is most quiet you are able to leave the room.hope that helps, jsut know that there are other people out there with the same problem!


----------



## IBSsuffer

Bentyl (antispasmadic) and Serax (anti-anxiety)was giving to me when I mentioned that I was having problems sitting in the classrooms because my stomach was acting up.--IBSsuffer


----------



## evesedusn

did it work?


----------



## ausername

hey eliz07, thanks for all your advice. it is really nice to know im not alone on this thing that's driving me insane.unfortunately though, today was really awful. i went to school with high hopes that i'd be able to make it, but i couldn't. i had to walk out of class early because i started to panic and my stomach was in knots. then i got really depressed and didn't even both going to my next class.it may be hard to believe, but i feel like the level of mental stress is just unbearable and i'm now contemplating dropping all of my classes. i'm convinced that if maybe i can just get a change of pace, things will get under control. since this is my first year of college, i know i have a lot of time for education, yet i still feel pressure to keep going. like you said - sometimes we have to do things that we don't want to do just to function like any normal person in society, but my thing is, why go if i'm not able to do my best? it's all very hard to explain to my parents. i feel like i'm at a point where i'm just ready to get professional help. i've always been led to believe that by in doing so, it would be just like 'giving up', but i've been dealing with this for far too long that i really don't know what else to do.have you ever been to a nutritionist? i was thinking about seeing one but i don't know what that would do for me. i haven't been able to eat full meals lately (the thought of food is is nausiating) and i thought maybe they could provide some kind of plan i could stick to.anyways, thanks a lot....this board is so helpful


----------



## IBSsuffer

Eliz07,It did quiet things down a bit. --IBSsuffer


----------



## Funnybrew

Sorry, but seeking professional help is the furthest thing in my mind from "giving up". In fact it's dealing with the problem head on. It's not going to go away on it's own, even though you want it to. I haven't been to a nutritionist but it sounds like a good idea. I have been to a psychologist and a naturopath as well as my GP and a Gastro doctor. Anything you can do to take care of yourself can be helpful. It's a lot better than letting IBS run your life - now that's giving up.


----------



## 21276

I have the exact problem. as a few of you in the thread. I used not to have breakfast and then my stomach would make noise at around 10:00 and I would have gas at around 2:00 -3:00 pm. As I had class in an auditorium, always sitting next to a prim and proper girl, I decided this had to stop. So I started eating and wheneverI would start hearing noises I would stop breathing, and contract my belly/stomach as much as I could. So I always packed lunch or ate our for lunch, trying never to be hungry, Well, this i snot easy; with timeNow I cannot eat anything at school, because as soon as I eat, I start bloating, and have some kind of diarrhea at 11:30 during school days or anytime I eat in public or with friends. It is bothering, because I can never leave my house on time in the morning. I found that drinking lots of water in the morning and lying down 5 minutes, help me go to the bathroom as soon as I eat breakfast. But I still have the problem of the last minute problems before leaving. My intestines make noise when it is quiet around and I cannot eat without going to the bathroom in the next 10 minutes. Any advice anyone?


----------



## 21286

Yeah my stomach makes really loud noises especially after I eat something or when I am having an axiety attack. That is usually followed by explosive "D".


----------



## 16859

i know just what you are talking about.i have the same thing and it has ruled my life. always saying i don't want to go or some excuss.i started takeing Librax and it has helped out alot, but i would get diarrea bad also, and it has stopped that. i also was takeing wellbutrin for the anxiety but it is still here. i just came back from my dr. and she put me on Lexapro 10 mg


----------



## 22325

IT's strange to hear so many people talking about the same things with symptoms and advice. I have also found (through trial and error) that some sugar free foods can make my IBS worse. One of them is the coating on my anti-depressant tablets I WAS taking (citralapram) the coating on the round tablets set off IBS attack. Have now changed to cipramil which has a different coating. Amazing little hidden things like that have such a devastating affect on IBS. Also sugar free mints and chewing gum are off the menu, seem to be ok with sugar free drinks...so far. My advise....always read the label on food and anything you dont know what it is , look it up , its usually a chemical thats discuising itself as sweetener.


----------



## Girl

Guys hey, I am sitting here and just reading post after post and thinking to myself how horrible thing is to hande with these so "weird"symptoms.. unbelievable.. I had been going through this since the age of 12. In the junior high school I was so suffering from gas and pains in the stomach that I didn't know what to do with myself, it destroyed my life. I remembered at the age of 12 and I always think about these 10 days before I noticed something is happening to me, how I wanted the days when all was fine with me, I was so happy before this IBS, Damn will be this IBS.About the noises of the stomach, I was too shamed of all these bad things are that happened to me.. and I didn't know how to explain it to the teachers that my stomach makes "Noises" so I can't concentrate on the tests, it was a nightmare... a nightmare I've cried nights over nights, I couldn't sleep, and in every night I said to myself and wished so hard that Tomorrow will never come, I didn't want to be worried, I didn't want to suffer so much







and after 3 years of trying to keep my sanity, I came to the high school.. was the same just that there, it was new people, so I was worried less, but as the days have passed by.. it all began like before.. uf I am so tired of thinking of all the bad things that happened to me right at the age of 12. I feel like they gave me just, just.. 12 years to live normally and then what?And all the students always made fun of me.. it was like a living nightmare.. If I am thinking of it too much what I had back at these days I am afraid not to loose my mind.. my normality has been taken for me at the time of the junior high school.Ok, so I am right now in the army, I've suffered a lot there, I didn't had how to explain my problem, I felt like I don't want to live.. then I finished the novitiate.. when my papa saw me he was like in shock from the way I looked, he doesn't know until these days -how before 7 months I handled with the IBS. It was so bad.. and wish my family will never know how much I've suffered since the age of 12..then right now I am working as a secretary.. what can I do, on the tests I wasn't able to be calm so I failed in all and it really broke my heart but before a few days I started to take one med (It's my first med) called *Encypalmed*.. I want to think positive that I am not dreaming, it's really took off all these noises (Gas) from my stomach and I've noticed that in my voice thanks to the med I am more calm.. plus I need to go again to the doc, I need to eat food, a healthy food.. it not that I am eating like bad things though, just I want to see maybe I need to eat only soup things I know..I am sorry for writing so much.. just wanted to say that after 8 years of feeling so down of it, and the feeling like you're dying slowly, one day came and since I am taking the med 7 days ago, I almost felt normal again.. normal again.All the best my friends..Girl from Israel..


----------



## 16859

> quote:Originally posted by Girl:Guys hey, I am sitting here and just reading post after post and thinking to myself how horrible thing is to hande with these so "weird"symptoms.. unbelievable.. I had been going through this since the age of 12. In the junior high school I was so suffering from gas and pains in the stomach that I didn't know what to do with myself, it destroyed my life. I remembered at the age of 12 and I always think about these 10 days before I noticed something is happening to me, how I wanted the days when all was fine with me, I was so happy before this IBS, Damn will be this IBS.About the noises of the stomach, I was too shamed of all these bad things are that happened to me.. and I didn't know how to explain it to the teachers that my stomach makes "Noises" so I can't concentrate on the tests, it was a nightmare... a nightmare I've cried nights over nights, I couldn't sleep, and in every night I said to myself and wished so hard that Tomorrow will never come, I didn't want to be worried, I didn't want to suffer so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after 3 years of trying to keep my sanity, I came to the high school.. was the same just that there, it was new people, so I was worried less, but as the days have passed by.. it all began like before.. uf I am so tired of thinking of all the bad things that happened to me right at the age of 12. I feel like they gave me just, just.. 12 years to live normally and then what?And all the students always made fun of me.. it was like a living nightmare.. If I am thinking of it too much what I had back at these days I am afraid not to loose my mind.. my normality has been taken for me at the time of the junior high school.Ok, so I am right now in the army, I've suffered a lot there, I didn't had how to explain my problem, I felt like I don't want to live.. then I finished the novitiate.. when my papa saw me he was like in shock from the way I looked, he doesn't know until these days -how before 7 months I handled with the IBS. It was so bad.. and wish my family will never know how much I've suffered since the age of 12..then right now I am working as a secretary.. what can I do, on the tests I wasn't able to be calm so I failed in all and it really broke my heart but before a few days I started to take one med (It's my first med) called *Encypalmed*.. I want to think positive that I am not dreaming, it's really took off all these noises (Gas) from my stomach and I've noticed that in my voice thanks to the med I am more calm.. plus I need to go again to the doc, I need to eat food, a healthy food.. it not that I am eating like bad things though, just I want to see maybe I need to eat only soup things I know..I am sorry for writing so much.. just wanted to say that after 8 years of feeling so down of it, and the feeling like you're dying slowly, one day came and since I am taking the med 7 days ago, I almost felt normal again.. normal again.All the best my friends..Girl from Israel..


what meds worked for you?


----------



## Girl

Hello friend Kodiak







I just wrote it in the other forum, but here:The med called *Encypalmed * and now I understand it bases on a vegetal things. So I hope it less harm."Anyway, despite it's my first time of taking it.. It really helped, and it's a very "Easy" med so I really calm for that. It maybe named other name in English..Encypalmed (A regulator of gastro intestinal disturbances) hasanceratinTriple strength N.F 72 mgOx bile extract 35 mgRhubarb powder 10 mgFrangula bark 10 mgSodium bicarbonate 35 mgInactive ingredients:Charocal, starch, povidone, sucrose 10 mg, purifiled talc, stearic acid, magnesium stearate, parabens and iron oxides."It annexing the gas as I understood, though there is one in a time some "Noises" from the stomach, but really it make the gas less. hope I helped here







Take care,Girl.


----------



## 16859

> quoteosted 25 June 2006 01:37 AM Hello friend Kodiak I just wrote it in the other forum, but here:The med called Encypalmed and now I understand it bases on a vegetal things. So I hope it less harm."Anyway, despite it's my first time of taking it.. It really helped, and it's a very "Easy" med so I really calm for that. It maybe named other name in English..Encypalmed (A regulator of gastro intestinal disturbances) hasanceratinTriple strength N.F 72 mgOx bile extract 35 mgRhubarb powder 10 mgFrangula bark 10 mgSodium bicarbonate 35 mgInactive ingredients:Charocal, starch, povidone, sucrose 10 mg, purifiled talc, stearic acid, magnesium stearate, parabens and iron oxides."It annexing the gas as I understood, though there is one in a time some "Noises" from the stomach, but really it make the gas less. hope I helped here Take care,Girl. Posts: 10 | Registered


Hello friend, girl Sounds like this is an herb or is it a prescrition drug? Are you ibs-c or d. Thanks for the help. kodiak


----------



## Girl

Hey Kodiak..I think it has a herb only but though can't be sure,I am C and D but I think I have C more then the D..You're welcome,All the best friend.


----------



## 23524

I personally have had to seek professional help because the ibs has been going on for months. I'm going to try some acidophilus that the user pete recommended and hopefully that will allow me to control my ibs. Ibs truly seems to have taken over my life and it has definitely hurt my self confidence.


----------



## 20690

Wow..I honestly thought I was the only one with horrible problem. Due to this proble I am now a BUM. It totally ruined my life. I didn't do well in school and I was always skipping classes and dropping out of classes that I felt were not comfortable for me to be in. I dropped out of college 5 times and I only had 2 jobs while I was in high school and I held it for about 1 to 3 month! What's funny is that I keep trying! Today I was on the net looking for possibilities to get some sort of education or job training and I ended up here. When I read all the post I literally started to cry. There is no hope and no help for this problem? To have this problem is one thing but to have severe anxiety disorder with it and to be born in a south Asian family; it's a whole new problem. I wish employers can understand me and work with me and give me a chance. Because of my problem I havenâ€™t talked to my friends for 4 years now and I havenâ€™t seen my family or talked to them for 2 years now. My family has no clue whatâ€™s going on with me!


----------



## 18605

> quote:Originally posted by eliz07:ive had ibs for the past four years and i have yet to find anything that works. ive changed my diet and im otherwise young and healthy.
> 
> pretty much everything is normal for me except that i have serious anxiety about being someplace quiet. my stomach makes really loud noises because im nervous about being someplace quiet and that just gets me more nervous etc etc.
> 
> clearly this is triggered by anxiety, and ive tried zelnorm, to no avail, and now zoloft which i guess is ok but nothing will end the noises. help!!! i feel so embarassed to go to class or work or take tests or even hang out with people....
> 
> does anyone else have a similar problem? it seems like everyone has multiple symptoms. im almost more confused because all i have is my stomach making noise... whats that about?!?!


Finally, people who understand how I feel. I feel the exact same way. No matter how much I try to overcome it mentally, I just can't overcome such situations as you mentioned. I'm at a loss for words cause I honestly wish there was something that would stop it...it ruins going to school, jobs, and every social activities...even as simple as hanging out, as you said in a quiet place. I can't do it.


----------



## 16859

> quote:Originally posted by Liddo_Wun:
> 
> 
> 
> quote:Originally posted by eliz07:ive had ibs for the past four years and i have yet to find anything that works. ive changed my diet and im otherwise young and healthy.
> 
> pretty much everything is normal for me except that i have serious anxiety about being someplace quiet. my stomach makes really loud noises because im nervous about being someplace quiet and that just gets me more nervous etc etc.
> 
> clearly this is triggered by anxiety, and ive tried zelnorm, to no avail, and now zoloft which i guess is ok but nothing will end the noises. help!!! i feel so embarassed to go to class or work or take tests or even hang out with people....
> 
> does anyone else have a similar problem? it seems like everyone has multiple symptoms. im almost more confused because all i have is my stomach making noise... whats that about?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, people who understand how I feel. I feel the exact same way. No matter how much I try to overcome it mentally, I just can't overcome such situations as you mentioned. I'm at a loss for words cause I honestly wish there was something that would stop it...it ruins going to school, jobs, and every social activities...even as simple as hanging out, as you said in a quiet place. I can't do it.
Click to expand...

I had the same thing as you and now i'm normal again. i had diarrea every morning a the stomach noises also. I now take Lexapro and Librax I take 1 20mg. Lexapro in the morning and Librax 4 times a day. The Librax slows down your digestive system to take out mor water so you have solid bowel movements and the Lexapro is for the axiety. I hope this helps you.I know what it was like. I never went out much,avoided quiet places etc. Good luck, Steve


----------



## 14784

Wow I've never done an online posting like this before but it's so nice to hear people who have the same problem of ridiculous stomach/intestinal noises and fear of quiet places. I made up the term "gas-trophobia" for it! It has really bothered me on and off all throughout college. There were only a couple of times where people actually noticed it but there were so many times where I feared it and it made me panic (heart beating fast, sweating, worse gas/stomach noises, etc.) It is truly this psychosematic disorder - it starts with IBS/stomach noises, causing anxiety which just worsens your symptoms. And guilt! Of all the silly problems to have, THIS one is causing me so much stress and drama?!! I'm out of school now but it's the quiet office setting and meetings which drive me crazy. I can get through them (I have no choice!) but I usually have to concentrate really hard, do deep breathing, or move around a lot. I feel so immature, but I can't help it. It usually peaks at some moment then dissapates, but all that stress seems so unnecessary!! I feel so much better just reading all these posts!! I'll try the tea and other suggestions I've seen here and on other sites; I think for me some anti-depressants would definitely help just reduce the stress and help me cope with other life problems, too.







Life is so weird...


----------



## Nanobug

> quote:Eliz with gas/rumbling issues really the only sugar free things you need to be looking out for are the sugar alcohols (sorbitol, mannitol, anything ending in -itol)Fructose on it's own can be a problem.


Add sucralose (Splenda) to the list as well. Stuff with aspartame appears to be safe, though.


----------



## 16859

> quote:Originally posted by wewillsurvive:Wow I've never done an online posting like this before but it's so nice to hear people who have the same problem of ridiculous stomach/intestinal noises and fear of quiet places. I made up the term "gas-trophobia" for it! It has really bothered me on and off all throughout college. There were only a couple of times where people actually noticed it but there were so many times where I feared it and it made me panic (heart beating fast, sweating, worse gas/stomach noises, etc.) It is truly this psychosematic disorder - it starts with IBS/stomach noises, causing anxiety which just worsens your symptoms. And guilt! Of all the silly problems to have, THIS one is causing me so much stress and drama?!! I'm out of school now but it's the quiet office setting and meetings which drive me crazy. I can get through them (I have no choice!) but I usually have to concentrate really hard, do deep breathing, or move around a lot. I feel so immature, but I can't help it. It usually peaks at some moment then dissapates, but all that stress seems so unnecessary!! I feel so much better just reading all these posts!! I'll try the tea and other suggestions I've seen here and on other sites; I think for me some anti-depressants would definitely help just reduce the stress and help me cope with other life problems, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is so weird...


 Hello, I'm Steve and have been through this for years. I found a cure that worked really well for me. I finally made a Dr.appointment(the last one of the day, so no one was in the Quiet waiting room) I ended up taking Librax also know as clidinium/cdp. I had bad diarrea everyday and it stopped it along with the stomach noises. what it does is slow down your digestive system it takes out more water so you have normal bowel movements. I take this 3-4 times aday.It is a capsule. I also take Lexapro20mg. 1 time in the morning, It has really built up my confidents. At first the Librax made me just a little sleepy but not to bad to drive or work safely. Other than that i'm doing 100% better. you might talk to your Dr. about it. Good luck and let me know how it turns out.


----------



## 14784

Thanks so much, Steve! I'm definitely making an appointment for this week. I'm so ready to be over this


----------



## 14784

Oh, the other thing I wanted to ask about was your eating patterns. Once in a while I will have a day where I will eat less for whatever reason, sometimes to calm down my stomach, and then I will get in a cycle where I will not be able to eat for a few days or a week. Eating makes me nauseous (my stomach will feel like a tight ball), I will go to the bathroom right after I eat sometimes, and I will have no appetite. I will have to force myself to eat so as not to keep losing weight and to have energy (and because it's clearly necessary!). Any advice on how to get out of these cycles when they happen? I try just eating small amounts til I get my appetite back but it still persists sometimes. Thanks!


----------



## 16859

> quote:Originally posted by wewillsurvive:Oh, the other thing I wanted to ask about was your eating patterns. Once in a while I will have a day where I will eat less for whatever reason, sometimes to calm down my stomach, and then I will get in a cycle where I will not be able to eat for a few days or a week. Eating makes me nauseous (my stomach will feel like a tight ball), I will go to the bathroom right after I eat sometimes, and I will have no appetite. I will have to force myself to eat so as not to keep losing weight and to have energy (and because it's clearly necessary!). Any advice on how to get out of these cycles when they happen? I try just eating small amounts til I get my appetite back but it still persists sometimes. Thanks!


I eat about the same amount everyday. Take the Librax about 1/2 hour before you eat. This may help regulate your system. Keep me posted, Steve


----------



## 22617

Omg Guys Im just like this. Im a senior in Highschool and quiet places drive me wilD! I hate taking tests and wquiet reading. One day I couldnt take it any more and I spoke with my guidance counselour and she allowed me to take tests in a seperate room alone and God I felt so much better! So Midterms are coming up and I was trying to work on doing my tests in my normal classrooms but Im still anxious. I also worry what is everyone going to think, they are going to ask where Im at when they dont see me on the test dayes. What should I say? Omg another thing I AVOID completly is being alone with boys when its quiet I get so nervouse I blast music or avoid seeing them altogether. Sex and all of that makes me nervous so sometimes I feel liek I'LL never get passed kissing because I get nervous before anything happens and I cut it short. What should I do in the future bc right now Im single..Im a mes I know it. Help!


----------



## 21042

Artistic Girl,I don't have any solutions to offer you, oh how I wish I did, but I just wanted to say that I totally understand - I have the same stomach noises, and they started when I was about 14. I wonder if puberty/hormones have something to do with it. Anyway, tests were the WORST!! Doing well on the test was the least of my worries, I was clenching my muscles and breaking out into a sweat hoping nobody would hear my stomach moan and groan.I don't know about anybody else, but being tired really makes it worse. If I have a quiet room/social situation coming up I try to get as much sleep as possible and try to drink a lot of tea and move my bowels before I go somewhere. And then I try not to eat much of anything. I have been having a tiny bit of luck with those new Gas-X strips that melt on your tongue, it may be a placebo effect but it helps. And they freshen your mouth also.As for dating, you're right - it's tough. It helps to feel you're in control of the situation- they're probably so happy to be with you they won't even notice if you say 'quiet rooms make me nervous' and just put the music on or something. Remember, they're probably lost in their own worries about if you like them or if they smell good or whatever! I find that this disorder is so much in my head, that once I am cuddling with a guy I like, the emotion takes over and I pretty much forget about my stomach. It's that quiet moment before that I am still worrying about my noisy gassy stomach.Anyway, on my bad days, when even in a noisy store I can feel gas building up and nothing will fix it, I feel like this thing will take over my life and nobody will ever understand, and I will be alone forever. But then a lot of other days I feel like it's manageable, so don't lose faith, artistic girl. You are very brave to get through school, that was the worst time I ever had of it. Do what you need to do to take good care of yourself, you are your own best friend...~Shelley


----------



## 20131

Hi everyone, I would first just like to thank everyone who has contributed to these posts. Man, I honestly thought I was the only one with this STUPID problem. I've always had a loud stomach, but now it has gotten worse because my anxiety about it has gotten worse. I agree with whoever said that this problem is 95% mental and maybe 5% physical. I'm in my final year of University, and I have to attend seminars, meeting, and write tests. I definitely have a quite-place phobia...this is ridiculous. I can't even talk to anyone about it because it doesn't seem like a serious problem..but oh my goodness IT IS!! As I'm sure all of you know. I just don't know what to do...I have two exams next week and I'm not worried about how I'll do but if my stomach will embarass me... I see that some of you made some other testing accomodations, but I really don't want to do this because I have a couple more years of school after this and I need to deal with this problem head on, I can't escape anymore. Writing all this has really made me feel better, I just wish this problem would end for all of us, I know how u guys feel. Also, if anyone is from WINNIPEG, perhaps we could get together and start some sort of a support group. I really think this would be great. Thanks for listening everyone! And all the best in the future


----------



## 21042

Hi Naveroni,You are so right, so much of this is mental, because I am OK when I am home alone and comfy in my own space. I thankfully don't have to take school tests anymore, but sometimes in work meetings I try to sit off to the side or back so I don't feel people's eyes on me. Also a trick that sometimes works on the mental part is I drum my fingers quietly on the table or my chair, or tap my foot. It's a pretty acceptable noise, and the rhythm of it kind of distracts my panicky mind. There is an old visualization trick where before the anxiety-causing event you visualize yourself sitting there feeling OK and calm. It's hard to trick your brain, though.I hope this helps somebody!


----------



## 17637

I have to agree with naveroni - thanks to everyone who posts on here.I've previously posted on another thread on this site, but this one suits me much better!I, like most other people on here, avoid quiet situations as much as possible. However, I'm in Uni so have a number of seminars and lectures to attend every week...lectures I don't find too bad as everyone is facing forwards, but in seminars we all sit in a circle (which I personally find worse).I hate missing these, as I feel guilty and obviously don't want my grades to slip. I do catch up on work regularly so I know I'm not falling behind, it's just the fact that I look like I don't want to be there (think it gives lecturers a bad impression of me) but I really wish I could attend all the time.I get so jealous of people who can sit in quiet situations without this problem, or even the thought of it.The stomach noises are AWFUL - i have the strangest of noises coming from my stomach when I'm in quiet situations, which made me realise that it's most probably caused by anxiety (though some food does cause it sometimes - mainly fatty things). I'm a very stressed out person anyway, which obviously doesn't help with the anxiety.As we all know, it truly is unbearable. I feel slightly better if a window is open/there's people talking outside the classroom, which makes it a tiny bit less silent, but I still get these noises.I've had them for about a year, though I always did have a noisy stomach when hungry whilst growing up (i hated that growing up, but would love to have the rumbly sounds instead of the popping/whining/'passing-gas' like sounds that I seem to get now!)I often think about dropping out of Uni but I know it's not the answer and I won't actually go through with it because I really want a degree, plus I know I'd spend the rest of my life regretting it.I went to the doctor back in the autumn and they have me Colpermin, which did nothing to help the stomach noises. I tried Ignatia and Lycopodium (both 6c potency), but found they didn't help all that much either. I heard that when you get anxious your body produces gas, could this make the noises???Anyone know much about hypnotherapy & if this can help, seeing as it's a mental thing more than a physical thing???I feel like my life completely revovles around this problem. My social life is diminishing aswell, as I'm always nervous we'll end up being in a quiet situation.How I wish I could go back to the days before the noises started! I was so much happier back then, but now I find I'm depressed alot.*I'm very sorry about the long (long, long, long) post!* But I'm sure we all feel like we can't stop typing when it comes to this problem..though I see some are better at it than me


----------



## Nanobug

> quote:Anyone know much about hypnotherapy & if this can help, seeing as it's a mental thing more than a physical thing???


Anxiety is not a mental thing, it is a neurobiological thing. It may be caused by excessive release of cortisol due stress, resulting in inhibited neurogenesis.Things that might help fight stress and anxiety:
 Exercise
 Medication
 Exercise
 Selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor (i.e., Prozac)
 Exercise
 Serotonin-norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor (i.e. Effexor XR)
 Exercise
 Good daily multivitamin and a good Complex B with special emphasis on vitamins B6 and B12
 Exercise
 Melatonin for a deep, restful sleep
 Exercise
By the way, did I mention exercise?


----------



## 16859

> quote:Originally posted by miss-v:I have to agree with naveroni - thanks to everyone who posts on here.I've previously posted on another thread on this site, but this one suits me much better!I, like most other people on here, avoid quiet situations as much as possible. However, I'm in Uni so have a number of seminars and lectures to attend every week...lectures I don't find too bad as everyone is facing forwards, but in seminars we all sit in a circle (which I personally find worse).I hate missing these, as I feel guilty and obviously don't want my grades to slip. I do catch up on work regularly so I know I'm not falling behind, it's just the fact that I look like I don't want to be there (think it gives lecturers a bad impression of me) but I really wish I could attend all the time.I get so jealous of people who can sit in quiet situations without this problem, or even the thought of it.The stomach noises are AWFUL - i have the strangest of noises coming from my stomach when I'm in quiet situations, which made me realise that it's most probably caused by anxiety (though some food does cause it sometimes - mainly fatty things). I'm a very stressed out person anyway, which obviously doesn't help with the anxiety.As we all know, it truly is unbearable. I feel slightly better if a window is open/there's people talking outside the classroom, which makes it a tiny bit less silent, but I still get these noises.I've had them for about a year, though I always did have a noisy stomach when hungry whilst growing up (i hated that growing up, but would love to have the rumbly sounds instead of the popping/whining/'passing-gas' like sounds that I seem to get now!)I often think about dropping out of Uni but I know it's not the answer and I won't actually go through with it because I really want a degree, plus I know I'd spend the rest of my life regretting it.I went to the doctor back in the autumn and they have me Colpermin, which did nothing to help the stomach noises. I tried Ignatia and Lycopodium (both 6c potency), but found they didn't help all that much either. I heard that when you get anxious your body produces gas, could this make the noises???Anyone know much about hypnotherapy & if this can help, seeing as it's a mental thing more than a physical thing???I feel like my life completely revovles around this problem. My social life is diminishing aswell, as I'm always nervous we'll end up being in a quiet situation.How I wish I could go back to the days before the noises started! I was so much happier back then, but now I find I'm depressed alot.*I'm very sorry about the long (long, long, long) post!* But I'm sure we all feel like we can't stop typing when it comes to this problem..though I see some are better at it than me


Hello, I had the same problem and got rid of it by takeing Librax 4 times a day.It slows down your digestive system so it can take out more water. I had diarea with mine. I also take 20 mg. of Lexapro a day. It fixed my stomach noises. Thank God Good Luck, Steve


----------



## 17637

Nanobug - thanks for the advice..guess I should exercising then! That's good as I wanted to start going to the gym but feel I didn't have the initiative - but now I do!I started taking vitamin B6 the other day (after some nagging about my diet not includng anything that contains that vitamin) so I guess I'll have to wait and see if it helps with anything.Kodiak - thanks for the advice also. Do you know if these are over-the-counter or perscription drugs? I've only been taking homeopathic remedies so far, without much luck.Would you recommend seeing a doctor before taking these if they are over-the-counter? I have a very nice doctor, but often have to wait weeks and weeks before I can see one.Thanks.


----------



## Nanobug

> quote:I started taking vitamin B6 the other day


I hope that you are also taking the full Complex B, especially B12, as it is somewhat dangerous to just take B6 alone.In any case, there was something I forgot in my previous post: *absolutely no caffeine*! Not from coffee, not from tea, not from chocolate, not from anything else.


----------



## 16859

> quote:Originally posted by miss-v:Nanobug - thanks for the advice..guess I should exercising then! That's good as I wanted to start going to the gym but feel I didn't have the initiative - but now I do!I started taking vitamin B6 the other day (after some nagging about my diet not includng anything that contains that vitamin) so I guess I'll have to wait and see if it helps with anything.Kodiak - thanks for the advice also. Do you know if these are over-the-counter or perscription drugs? I've only been taking homeopathic remedies so far, without much luck.Would you recommend seeing a doctor before taking these if they are over-the-counter? I have a very nice doctor, but often have to wait weeks and weeks before I can see one.Thanks.


These are not over the counter drugs. You need to have a Dr. prescribe them for you.


----------



## 17637

Nanobug - yeah it's those ones you buy from supermarkets that have all the B vitamins in them.The caffeine part is the one I've found hardest - i've tried it before but am a lover of coffee. Gonna lay off the chocolate and tea, though I've been drinking peppermint tea as I've heard that helps, and see if that helps.I've been drinking decaf coffee recently anywhos, and am hoping that's still okay to drink.


----------



## 16859

> quote:Originally posted by miss-v:Nanobug - yeah it's those ones you buy from supermarkets that have all the B vitamins in them.The caffeine part is the one I've found hardest - i've tried it before but am a lover of coffee. Gonna lay off the chocolate and tea, though I've been drinking peppermint tea as I've heard that helps, and see if that helps.I've been drinking decaf coffee recently anywhos, and am hoping that's still okay to drink.


Go to the Dr. and get Librax and take 4 a day and take 20mg. of lexapro. It stopped all my noises and diarea. Good Luck, Steve


----------



## Nanobug

> quote:I've been drinking decaf coffee recently anywhos


Some people are hypersensitive to ceffeine so even decaf is not Ok but that is something you need to determine for yourself.


----------



## 17878

Hi I just found this website. I have been suffering from ibs for the past couple of years. i just started a new job in january and i feel so foolish because i resigned on monday. The stress was getting to me. the training class was three months. I had a few accidents with gas and my stomach making noises.It was so stressful i just keeping hoping I would not embarass myself before the day ended. My family is so upset with me. They dont understand. I would not eat until i got home after 5:30. The people at the job were ordering food, going out to lunch and i could not do it because i did not want my ibs to kick in. I would hate to leave my house in the morning because i was so scared i was going to pass gas in the class. Last friday i did twice and people lauged at me. I felt like crawling under a rock. I could not face the people at work again monday for another accident.the anxiety was stressing me out so much. I found myself going to different bathrooms throughout the job so people would not notice i was spending my breaks in there. any suggestions? I need help before i start another job.


----------



## Nanobug

> quote:I need help before i start another job.


Get a doctor to prescribe you a good SNRI such as Effexor XR (note the XR!), which works for both depression and anxiety, and you'll feel much more comfortable in your job.


----------



## 21989

What about those little noises that seem to come from your colon? Those are probably worse than the noises that actually come from your stomach. Someone mentioned tapping your fingers, and I gott aback up that suggestion. Also, get some clicky pens and a spiral notebook. Usually You (or I can atleast) can sense when you stomach is about to make a noise a split second before it happens. That's when teh clicky pen comes in very handy.


----------



## 23524

sistagirl I know just how you feel. I had a really stressful day at work and people at work talk to each other about how I smell like I'm farting all the time. Its really irritating because it seems like people just want to scapegoat me as a result. Its really hard to concentrate on your job when you are shunned in the workplace. Hang in there.


----------



## sman1109

hey i have the same fear of quiet places and either my stomach making noises or i pass gas. it caused me to leave college and several jobs. im currently considering to take anti anxiety medication ..can someone tell me if this helped you...like xanax or ledapro?


----------



## Jeni

My stomach does that too. It makes loud noises especially after I have eaten and also it does it a lot right before I have to go to the bathroom whether I have diarrhea or constipation but it's worse with diarrhea. And with diarrhea I usually get all that noise right before an explosive bout of it. I have had people look at me funny because of my stomach noises and if I don't know them, I don't say anything but if it's someone I know, I just say "Oh it's just my stomach, it's bothering me a little" Or "I'm just hungry." something like that and then they are just either concerned that I am sick or they tell me I should try to eat something then. The people I know are generally understanding about that sort of thing if I give a bit of an explanation. It is very much an anxiety thing and it seems to crop up in quiet places that I have to stay in, like classrooms or meeting rooms. I know it's a whole lot easier said than done, but you really have to try to relax and not worry about this stuff so much. Because the more you worry about it, the worse it will be.


----------



## Guest

Well said Jen - I also think its true to say, it probably sounds a heck of a lot worse to you than to anyone else. Its like when my kids bawled their eyeballs out as babbies (mercifully not that frequently) - you want to curl up and die of embarrassment - nobody else gives it a passing thought. What you have to remember - most folk are far too self-absorbed to care less.Sue


----------



## we'reoutoftoiletpaper

I can't tell you how many times I've been right in the middle of a test and had a horrible gurgle or something that really embarrassed me. Luckily I'm usually more concerned about the test than my stupid stomach. Just tell your stomach "I haven't got time for you now, try again later."A sense of humor about these things is SO IMPORTANT. My friend and I are often very close when we hang out and we're always laughing about weird bodily noises. Just remember, EVERYONE HAS THEM. How often do you actually hear other people's noises? And even when you do, do you think less of them because of it? No. Neither does anybody else. You have nothing to be embarrassed about. If you are with a group of people you are relatively comfortable with and your stomach makes noise, ask if anybody heard it? If not, you're good, stop worrying. If so, say something clever like, "Pretty good, huh?" or "That was for you." It's OK. My friends and coworkers have been SO supportive about my tummy problems. They are constantly talking about their own tummy issues and making fun of them. There's nothing better than a bunch of women laughing about pooping and farting. Sometimes when we talk about things, it takes some of the scariness out of them. Mark Twain said, "For your race, in its poverty, has unquestionably one really effective weapon--laughter..... Against the assault of Laughter nothing can stand."I do believe that with all my heart. Laughter can destroy your anxieties and your fears. It is a weapon, so use it!Take care of yourself, and good luck.


----------



## dani22

here's what i've found helps....I've had problems since i was in elementary school... when i was very young i couldnt eat lunch and was constantly in the bathroom feeling sick no one knew why. I saw a doctor he said i was constipated. It happened so often though. when i got into highschool in my grade nine year it was even worse! i would be in sooo much pain i'd be lying on the floor crying. then i started feeling sick and although it was cramps i felt like if i threw up i would feel better so id mentally be thinking i need to vomit and i was a mess. After i was diagnosed with IBS i learned it was the anxiety making me feel sick. Id be worried about public places or friends not understanding etc. Its taken me years to figure out how to calm it. and sometimes my usual ways still dont work because with anxiety its hard to make your mind listen to yourself when it gets badHOWEVER these things do often work for me1. you need to try to control your breathing. take deep slow breathes. sometimes i try to guide my breaths by bringing my hands up toward the ceiling like you're praying and then slowly bringing them down and seperating. sometimes i count to myself 2. I need silence most of the time when i have problems i hate having a fan on in the bathroom or hearing music playing in the next room because the noise distracts me from my breathing BUT when im in a public place i like to listen to my iPod. if you can tune out the noise from the people in the bathroom and the sound of the hand dryers you can help convince your mind that no one can hear you. because you cant hear them you dont know anyone is in there.that or find a bathroom in the school/ mall etc thats less known about3. stress relief balls and such are kinda cool too it helps you release the tension and calm your nerves4. i take a nintendo ds to the bathroom lol i find that playing a game or texting someone on your phone or anything that keeps your hands busy keeps your mind busy5. drink ice cold water...for some reason i find it helps me control my breathingthe only thing now i find i struggle with is i feel clausterphobic sometimes when it gets bad and thats when i cant calm down. it feels like the room is too warm and too small. i dont want people near me or too touch me..recently i was visiting my brother in-law an hour from home and i got feeling sick and then the anxiety kicked in i felt like it was soooo hot inside but the air conditioning was on high. i couldnt breath and i felt sick. i stepped out for air which was a dumb idea because it was one of the hottest days this year and i felt faint and dizzy. I ran in to the bathroom and as i went in my neice and nephew ages 3 and 4 wanted to see me and know whats wrong and they wanted to come in...we tried to keep them out of the bathroom and locked the door but the more they knocked the harder it was to calm down and i was crowded in a little powder room. i ended up vomiting as well which added to the anxiety. i couldnt calm myself down. i wanted to sleep but home was an hour away and i couldnt stop long enough to get home. when i finally did i got in the car and headed home however we got lost and it started again so we went right back to their house i didnt leave until two hours later. thankfully he understood...thats when i cant control it...i still dont know what to do...that or when you're out at a bar when it happens and a drunk is bashing on the door telling you to hurry up. once a chick actually looked under the stall to yell at me....that was awkward...sometimes it makes me anti-social for a couple months until i manage to control it again and it sucks because a couple months is enough time to lose a friend or two who doesnt understand. but the ones who do are the ones worth keeping/


----------



## Harleystreet

i am also suffering in this problem a lot.


----------



## John4

Hi everyone! I am a fellow frustrated individual with excessive stomach noises. I have been reading all of your blogs for over a year now. I always thought about writing here (and other forums similar to this), but procrastinated since I didn't find any cure to this disease. So at last, I've taken the time out to sit down and update you all on my version of the story. Well, mine got really long; so I just decided to upload it on Google Doc. This way I also get to update my post as any new findings come up and you always get the latest version of the story. Here's the link:Link to the Google Doc


----------



## sue1989

I am so glad to find that Im not the only one that suffers from this problem. My stomach has been making strange noises since i was 16 years old, (im now 21). The noises started after I had an anxiety attack and have been suffering since. My anxiety of quiet places has gotten so bad that it started taking over my social life, i was terrified of going to the cinema or going to classes. But then I came across this herbal remedy that worked really well for me, its called Yarrow and basically it helps with my digestive system and whenever I take it before I go to a quiet place (you put a few drops into water) and I rarely suffer from the noises anymore.


----------



## fish girl

Hello Everyone, I seem to have the same problem as all of you in quiet places, especially class. It has been taking over my life for 3 years now. At first it was so new and scary that I didn't know what to do except leave class. I just started grad school and I have made the decision to take control of this. No more leaving class, making excuses, taking medicine, talking to my teachers, etc. I AM going to face this head on. Before going to class my mind starts focusing on the anxiety, so it seems inevitable that it's going to happen...BUT, my new strategy is to invite my anxiety to come. When it starts coming, and I get flushed and have hot flashes and my stomach starts spinning out of control, I am going to welcome it. Fight through the misery and it usually only lasts about 30 seconds (although it feels like forever). My first class was a few days ago and I used this strategy, and I had 2 really bad attacks coming on (usually when it got quiet or the professor walked over to my side of the room, which makes me feel like all the attention is on me)-but it's NOT on me, it's on the professor, hard as it is to believe. After the 30-second attack, my body would calm down (best feeling EVER!). Then I realized, after an hour-and-a-half-long class, I had 2 really bad attacks of 30 seconds. One total minute of agony out of ~80 minutes. Realizing this in itself has been really helpful. To me, I am over trying to solve this problem with taking extra pills or talking my way out of it. It doesn't seem to help. It's not right and I deserve to feel calm in class, all the time, even during tests. Face it head on, and when you feel it coming on, just keep saying to yourself "push through it. you can get through this", and before you know it, it will be over and your body WILL calm down. I have also started running every day, because everywhere I read says that exercise helps anxiety. I sound like a motivational speaker right now but I think we should all try this as painful as it is. If you are motivated enough to not get help from outside sources and only from yourself, I believe you and I will be able to overcome it. I welcome comments, thank you!Fish girl


----------



## m4hd

Hello

I also have the same problem. I was a great student until I start having this problem. For the last 3 years I cant attend classes because there might be a silent moment and I will feel embarrassed. I am at university.

Today, I had an exam to change my university, which is a non-stop 2 hours long exam and all silent, in a class.

I decided to try something different today. I wrap one of my thin t-shirts around my stomach, tightly.(don't kill yourself of course) I could feel its pressure all the time. Also I wore my pants as high as it can be so as I tighten the belt it would make the shirt I wrap tighter. I went to exam.

During the exam, I didn't hear any sounds. It would be almost impossible for my stomach to be silent for 2 hours, in an all silent situation. So I think it worked for me. I don't know if it will work next time but, I just wanted to share it because it's a topic I read before and maybe you would like to try and have a good result.

I also plan to buy a "girdle".(I don't know the right word for it, if you can google it you can see what I mean)

I hope all the best for those who have this problem and I'm sorry for my English. I hope you understood what I said.

M


----------



## loser

I'm really glad I found this forum. It's so awful having anxiety. I am terrified walking into certain classes every day and that only makes it worse. I try not to think about my stomach during class but that only makes me think about it more. Not eating anything in the beginning of the day helped temporarily and I would drink a ton of water to supress my hunger growls. The noises disappeared when I would go to classes that I liked or felt comfortable in. I mostly only experienced the distress in the early morning. I wonder if I were to get out of the anxious mindset if it would help? or if I really have to start taking medication?


----------



## anth

I have same sort of problems as everyone here. The thing is I hardly hear any noises at home but once the focus shifts to my stomach (triggered by stress) then they start happening. silent rooms are hell on earth... no way to concentrate because my attention keeps going back to the stomach. sometimes I focus on something else but then I remember "o wait what if my stomach makes a noise" and then it begins.

I never used to eat regular meals when studying for exams at university and one day my stomach just went off making hunger noises (never used to hear a peep). Then I started getting paranoid about the thought of that happening and so on and so forth (even if im not hungry). I still believe this condition (ibs in general) for me is a self-fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## alexxa

I have had the same problem my whole life basically. I have always been scared of going to school because my stomach always growls and its embarrassing. I thought I was the only one with this problem but now I see a lot of you guys are dealing with the same thing.


----------



## makemeadream

Hi everyone, I am so glad that I found this forum because for the longest time I've been feeling like nobody else has such a ridiculous problem like this. It's pretty much taken over my life - I am currently a senior in high school and every single day seems to be more stressful than the other. I have the BIGGEST phobia of quiet places, I just wish it would stop. I just want to be normal and be able to survive a day of school with minimal anxiety and stress. I am so embarrassed of talking about this to anyone, and if I do talk about this with someone, the advice they always give me is "just try not to think about it, it's all in your head." And that's the hardest part of all! They don't understand how hard it is not to think about it.. That's what anxiety does to you. I've been trying to fight through this for more than 3 years now and I think it's time for me to just seek professional help for this issue because I clearly can't fix this on my own.







If you guys have any tips or anything, please let me know because I'm desperate. I wish you guys the best, we can all get through this. Just remember that you're not alone


----------



## m4hd

Hi guys its M4hd again.

I suggest you to read my message on 4th page of this topic. Today, I had a 2 hour exam with only 15 minutes break again.

As I said, I have bought my "girdle".(I still dont know how to call this but if you type on google images, you will find. Of course what I have bought isnt those sexy things you'll see on google images, as Im male. I bought a simple one) I bought it small to make it tight when I wear.

I wore it and went to exam and I didn't hear any sound. It was almost impossible for me without wearing this thing. I suggest you to wear this and see results. Good luck


----------



## funnigurl13

Fish girl, you are SO right about anxiety attacks in and of themselves being super short. We psych ourselves up for them to happen, and spend so much time feeling crappy, but overall they pass really quickly. I need to remind myself of that too, during tense moments. The worst part is trying to undo all the irrational fears that cause them in the first place.


----------



## Patrick ibs c

Yes I got so stressed outbeing constipated I got major depression


----------



## Kash

m4hd said:


> Hi guys its M4hd again.
> 
> I suggest you to read my message on 4th page of this topic. Today, I had a 2 hour exam with only 15 minutes break again.
> 
> As I said, I have bought my "girdle".(I still dont know how to call this but if you type on google images, you will find. Of course what I have bought isnt those sexy things you'll see on google images, as Im male. I bought a simple one) I bought it small to make it tight when I wear.
> 
> I wore it and went to exam and I didn't hear any sound. It was almost impossible for me without wearing this thing. I suggest you to wear this and see results. Good luck


Hi m4hd,

Thanks for the advice, can you tell us if this still working for you and you can take your exams and do anything in silent rooms please .


----------



## Tiredman

This thread has not been active over a year, but I have the same problem. I also have diarrhea or at least feeling that it may come and I need to fart a lot sometimes to relax my stomach. This obviously makes it even more embarrassing and I just can't sit there and be embarrassed, but I have to leave the room. I am studying in university and tests is mainly the problem for me. Big classes are fine, because I can take the place near door and leave when I want. Now I have this smaller group where I have to be, if I want to take that course and I have to take it. You cannot leave early from there and you have to also perform in front of the class, which makes it even more stressful. I have to go there for the first time today and I have been thinking this almost a week now. I don't have appetite at all so correct eating is impossible, which makes this even harder. If I make it one time, there's still 6 times after that.

School is not the only thing, because obviously this affects my whole social life. I had this problem earlier, but it was milder then. I managed to push those thoughts down and pretty much live a normal life. I even found a girlfriend and we were together for years. The problem started creeping back slowly, but I could manage somehow. I broke up with my girlfriend (because of different reasons) and I became unemployed. During that period it got worse. Then I had a date where my stomach was really noisy and was the most embarrassing moment of my life. That made my stomach even worse. I always thought about these nightmarish scenarios, but then it got real and I understood that I actually can end up in really bad situations with my stomach. I started this school and it was hard first. Then it got better and I thought that I may win this again. Then I got some friends there and even found some interesting women there. That made me think that I don't want to embarrass myself in front of their eyes. That made me feel like living in a cage again. When that classroom door shuts, I go to a panic mode and all I can think is my stomach. Even slight movement there gets me on my toes and there we go again. I've managed to sit through long classes and take all the tests so far. Some of them were easy from the start till the end, but most of there have been panic at first, but then I have managed to relax myself and concentrate on the test. Sometimes it goes well and I start thinking that now it goes well and my stomach feels alright. That's when it starts again. It's all about focusing on the task and not my stomach, but it's really hard thing to do. Especially when everyone can notice the symptoms.

I have not seen the doctor because of this problem, because I really don't think there's much to do. I don't want to take the medicine, but I really want to beat this problem. I have done it before and I really think I can do it again. I think it gets easier when I get used to doing something. I am not used to sitting in the classes anymore, so that's why it's hard. When I give it more time, it becomes easier. I really think that I have to challenge myself and keep siting in the places from where I can leave. When I don't stress those anymore, I can sit places where I can't leave. That's why this course is so tough, because it's too much too fast. I go and see if I can do this, but if I can't, then I have to try to find solution with the teacher to take this course in a different way. I would not want to do that, because I consider it as giving up on some level. And my friends would wonder why am I quitting the course or doing it on some other way. They are not that good friends that I could actually explain this thing to them. This is so embarrassing and odd problem that very few young people would understand it.

I am so tired with this problem. It feels that I would actually have no problems in my life, if I would beat this problem. Now it seems really hard though, but I am still trying. At least I have some good things in my life, even though dating is pretty much off the table and studying is much more stressful than it should be.


----------



## rockingirl

Im sure this probably wont work for you, but before I knew I had IBS (which started cropping up Senior year of college) I was getting weird noises in class that Id try covering by coughing. My go to was a bag of Skittles bizarrely. If I just sucked on them slowly my stomach would seem to shut up.


----------

